# dumping Glock 26 for kahr p9



## druggrepp (Jan 17, 2011)

Got new car with tight seats and my normal chl weapon is too big.
I got a glock 26 but just don't like glock triggers even after spring kit installed.
I looked for a used kahr 9 for months, finally found a p9 for $365.
It is very thin, fits iwb holster while driving.
When i took it to the range i was amazed. I was just going to put 1 box thru it for reliability, but once i got used to trigger{slow squeeze} i found this thing is a tac driver!
3 boxes of shells later i had a big grin on my face.
150 rds, 2 ragged holes in target from 10 yards. out to 25 yards, same thing.
Recoil is not bad, grip ext helps.
0 malfunctions and the trigger is smooth as silk.
Magazines are expensive and after reading forums, i'm gonna stick w factory mags.
It fed flawlessly, fmj and jhp.
Disclaimer::: Kahr to me is a last ditch chl weapon, when i can't carry a compact 45.
It is not my main fun gun to shoot thousands of rds thru, it is a very small self def firearm.


----------



## xenaxdsc (Nov 28, 2010)

*I like that P9 too!*

I read your post with great interest because while I absolutely love my XD-40-sc, it feels too big to cc (I'm small). I ran 50 rounds through a rented P9 today (second time I've done this) and really like that gun, especially for cc. I'm glad to hear about the grip ext because even though I have awfully small hands, the grip is pretty short. It bounced around a little in my grip, but not enough to make me feel insecure that I'd drop it. And it made me look good regarding what the target looked like at 20 feet. Plus, I'm able to shoot it off-handed without much recoil compared to the xd.

Question, I find the aggressive bumps on the grip a bit painful for skin on my hands. (I literally get indentations from it) Do you think a Hogue rubber grip would fit over the grip?

In any event, I'm going to start my search for a used one too.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The Kahr is a great gun!

The G26 is a great gun too but not as easy to CC as the Kahr no doubt.

The P9 at is a steal. Get it. There is Houge grips that fit the P9 very easy. A trick some Kahr guys do is they cut a small piece of bike tire tube and slide it over the handle to help out. It doesn't look bad and helps some guys shoot better.

I have a few CC weapons, The Kahr a G26 a CZ and a S&W M&P. The Kahr is by far the easiest to conceal. With a good IWB tuckable I wear mine with my suit or with a golf shirt and Kahkis all the time.

It is a great shooter. Get the Kahr!!!

RCG


----------



## Sgt01 (Jun 10, 2011)

Great price on the P9! I recently did the same thing. Dumped my G26 for a P9, and I really like Glocks. Never could shoot the 26 very well due to the design of the grip, but the P9 shoots like a laser in my hands. Now... I kick major butt with the compact sized Glocks!
You did good!
Oh, one more thing... try the hogue slip-on grip. It makes a nice gun even nicer.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Glock 26 for a Kahr p9?? Whatever works best for you bro

Not something I have heard much of tho


----------

